# acceptable in the 80's....



## Arch (Mar 7, 2008)

Well.... i have fond memories of the 80's, with it being the best part of my childhood... the films, the music, (....i know) the toys, (star wars :mrgreen and even the clothes (yea... seriously).... so when is it gonna all come back???!!

The reason i thought of this is because the other night i was idly watching TV when that woman that says whats on next spouts out 'Next is the 80's comedy Wierd Science'.... and i just thought OMG!!! That use to be one of my fav films when i was a lad and it was one of those ones i just hadn't seen for ages... so i watched... and i couldnt stop grinning at the hair doo's the language and the clothes, let alone the gags. After that i dug out my Breakfast Club dvd and watched that too :heart:

But will these things ever come back in fasion?.... in my wardrobe i have a 60's style leather jacket... 70's style jeans... and stuff which is still ok from the 90's ....... but nothing is acceptable from the 80's???..

should i go and grab a pair of chinos and wack on some power ballads?....


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I know here at least the fashion is making a BIG comeback... girls in leggings, with big boat-neck t's...  Not so much the hair (thank god ) 

I love Weird Science LOL I haven't seen that movie in ages!  Ooh another movie I should dust off, Coming to America...
Now you're making me feel all nostalgic...


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 7, 2008)

Kelly LeBrock is enough reason to bring back the eighties

it's funny when the family dig up old photos of me and my sisters from the eighties when we were kids. Some of the clothes our mum used to dress us in bordered on child abuse!


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Not so much the hair (thank god )



lol you should revisit the hair in wierd science... large is an understatement!



Tangerini said:


> Now you're making me feel all nostalgic...



Thats the spirit!... lets bring it back!!!



JohnMF said:


> Kelly LeBrock is enough reason to bring back the eighties
> 
> it's funny when the family dig up old photos of me and my sisters from the eighties when we were kids. Some of the clothes our mum used to dress us in bordered on child abuse!



lol, remember leather ties?... paisly shirts?... there is a pic of me at my aunts wedding with chinos, brown and red paisly shirt and a white leather tie... yea baby, i was making statements back then! :mrgreen: (na it was awful... really).

I also had lemon, pink and powder blue leather ties.... stone wash jeans... wristbands... denim jacket... lol what am i thinking they are all vile!!!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 7, 2008)

But...but... This is the 80s...isnt it?  :lmao::lmao:  oh , wait... y'all are in something like 2008 now.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 7, 2008)

Arch said:


> lol you should revisit the hair in wierd science... large is an understatement!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the spirit!... lets bring it back!!!



 You first.




Arch said:


> lol, remember leather ties?... paisly shirts?... there is a pic of me at my aunts wedding with chinos, brown and red paisly shirt and a white leather tie... yea baby, i was making statements back then! :mrgreen: (na it was awful... really).



Sounds like some pretty good black mail fodder right there...


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 7, 2008)

i had the paisley shirt and chino's minus the leather ties.

when i would grow out of my chinos my mum would turn the turn-up's down to make them fit longer instead of buying me a new pair! we must have been poor or something


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2008)

I've still got one or two things from the 80's like a leather jacket I had made for me...
Jumpsuits are set to make a comeback. Remember girls, always go to the toilet before you put one on because you sure as Hell won't get out of it in time if you are caught short.


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> But...but... This is the 80s...isnt it?  :lmao::lmao:  oh , wait... y'all are in something like 2008 now.



lol now there's a man with the right idea! 



Tangerini said:


> Sounds like some pretty good black mail fodder right there...



Heeeellll noooo!!!



JohnMF said:


> i had the paisley shirt and chino's minus the leather ties.
> 
> when i would grow out of my chinos my mum would turn the turn-up's down to make them fit longer instead of buying me a new pair! we must have been poor or something



lol superb... lucky for me (or un- as the case may be) i had the hand me downs.... the best part being when my eldest bro stop likeing Star Wars and He-Man so i got all his shiz... he starting getting into playing the bass guitar... and eyeliner


----------



## Chiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Arch said:


> lol now there's a man with the right idea!


 
Thanks man...I tend to like it back here.   At least the  metal tunes rock better then the garb on the radio now. :lmao::lmao:.


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Thanks man...I tend to like it back here.   At least the  metal tunes rock better then the garb on the radio now. :lmao::lmao:.



lol... i was really into metal in the late 80's... i started putting patches on my stonewash denim jacket... megadeath, poison, aerosmith... when one day i decided to go for the full back patch! I came home with the Whitesnake patch across my back to my parents horror... i thought it was of a lady riding a giant snake... and later realised it was less riding.... more 'fornicating'


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh dear, not jumpsuits! I had several of those. (And even worse, I think they were in the 70s, if my memory serves me)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2008)

They sort of started in the early 70's but didn't really catch on. They came into their own in the early 80's with lots of zips and things.
I used to wear flying suits in the studio and I even got talked into wearing a pair of corduroy dungarees...


----------



## Arch (Mar 7, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I used to wear flying suits in the studio and I even got talked into wearing a pair of corduroy dungarees...




Any pics you wanna share with us about that? :mrgreen:


... and Anty you gotta have a pic around with massive hair... surely


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmm, will have to check to see if I have any pics I can scan. I was indeed perming my hair in the early 80s.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2008)

I got the kids but my ex seems to have got all the pictures...


----------



## Puscas (Mar 7, 2008)

the good thing about losing my hair is that I will never, ever, ever try a Duran Duran -like hairdo again. Ever. 







pascal


----------



## doenoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the 80's were cool. I was still a kid in that time, but Star Wars sure rocked. We still got the Star Wars action figures and stuff (the old ones, not the new stuff)


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 7, 2008)

Puscas said:


> the good thing about losing my hair is that I will never, ever, ever try a Duran Duran -like hairdo again. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh that's one picture I'd _love_ to see.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 7, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Oooh that's one picture I'd _love_ to see.



I said I'm losing my hair, not my pride... (or is it shame?)




pascal


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I said I'm losing my hair, not my pride... (or is it shame?)



Bald is the new sexy. Trust me.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

I was one of those with leather ties  and some extra peroxide blonde :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Mar 8, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Bald is the new sexy. Trust me.




Nerdy is the new sexy.  


....though bald can be sexy, too.  


So if you're a bald nerd, you should be on the cover of playgirl.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 8, 2008)

Corry said:


> Nerdy is the new sexy.
> 
> 
> ....though bald can be sexy, too.
> ...



only if you're a bald nekkid nerd....




pascal


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

Corry said:


> Nerdy is the new sexy.
> 
> 
> ....though bald can be sexy, too.
> ...



he has to sow some patience though ... next month's cover is reserved for me!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 8, 2008)

the 80s sucked


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

no, they did not!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not into NASCAR as much as I was a few years ago.  But I watched some of Speedweeks for the Daytona 500.  The Home Depot commercial came up and there was Tony Stewart sporting the beginnings of a mullet.

At 35 years old and a child of the 80's, I certainly don't follow the latest fads.  I do see a lot of just-out-of-high-school young people float through work on the production floor.  The last 10 years has gone through fashion and fad wise, all decades of fads.  They redid the 60's tie-dyes, the 70's bellbottoms, and I believe we are on the virge of the 80's right now.

Mullets and big hair, something I certainly don't want to see again.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 8, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Mullets and *big hair*, something I certainly don't want to see again.


 

I might not have as much  big hair, but I refuse to cut it. :greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 8, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I might not have as much  big hair, but I refuse to cut it. :greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:


Hehe, long hair is fine.  I was talking the mullets for guys and the big hair on girls.

I've never known any guys not in a band in the 80's to have big hair.  Long hair and mullets, sure.  But not big teased hair.

And long hair never goes out.  All through my life, I have known many guys with long hair.  It never goes out of style as it seems to be more of a lifestyle than a fad.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

What is long hair? never heard about it ...


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 8, 2008)

Corry said:


> Nerdy is the new sexy.
> 
> 
> ....though bald can be sexy, too.
> ...



If only that was true...  I'll be there in a couple of years I've got the nerdy the bald is coming though...  I think I was supposed to be born earlier I am too young to remember the 80's.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 8, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> If only that was true...  I'll be there in a couple of years I've got the nerdy the bald is coming though...  I think I was supposed to be born earlier *I am too young to remember the 80's*.



I'm not sure those who are old enough remember much of it either.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 8, 2008)

I remember all the fun I had... the parties... the binges... the exhibitions... going on location... and occasionally doing some work


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I remember all the fun I had... the parties... the binges... the exhibitions... going on location... and occasionally doing some work



Sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 8, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> I'm not sure those who are old enough remember much of it either.


I'm old enough to remember it, but not old enough to have partied through it except for the final years.

The early 90's on the other hand, trying to remember the 90's is like trying to look at a photo taken with the lens cap left on


----------



## Fangman (Mar 8, 2008)

In the late 50's and early 60's teenagers hadn't been invented and I still wear the same style to go out - blazer or sports coat and grey trousers and tie that we all wore as students at Med School.  OK I now wear cords - never jeans as I didn't lose weight - just misplaced it!


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 8, 2008)

ahh yes.......the good ole 80's. listening to Van Halen while trying to solve that damn Rubik's cube.


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 9, 2008)

I just watched Teen Wolf the other day. Now there's an 80s classic!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2008)

Well seeing that no-one else has the balls...
There are very few pictures of me from the 80's - I always preferred being behind the camera, But I did find these two.
Circa 1981





And circa 1983


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have known that was you in the second shot. Must be the angle, and the glasses covering your eyes. (BTW, cool looking shirt)

And, ummm, are those pink socks in the first shot? Doing your own laundry back then, were you?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2008)

I used to get my shirts made for me - and fluorescent sox were in that year.
No cigarette in either (unusual) but I do have a drink in the second.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice Hertz.   I'm loving the short shorts you've got going on in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2008)

I had good legs so why shouldn't I show them?


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 9, 2008)

Sheesh... if you can't take a complement...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2008)

Of course I can - I just detected a tinge of sarcasm there (about the shorts)...


----------



## Arch (Mar 9, 2008)

omg yea who could forget fluorescent socks!... i had pink, orange and green ones... they should definitely make a come back


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 9, 2008)

Found a few pics from the 80s, but they're such crummy quality to begin with, I can't imagine they'll scan well. Will keep looking. While the rest of you keep posting yours.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> no, they did not!



yes they did!


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 9, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Of course I can - I just detected a tinge of sarcasm there (about the shorts)...


Well I admit I am generally a sarcastic person... but it was more of a cat call whistle type comment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 9, 2008)

Arch said:


> omg yea who could forget fluorescent socks!... i had pink, orange and green ones... they should definitely make a come back


I think I could get behind that fashion throwback.


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 9, 2008)

woah, I'm having a Miami Vice flashback. Used to have a teacher who lived for co-ordinating neon socks with his shirt, usually in white pants with white suspenders and of course... the skinny tie. 

I truly regret not trying out the Flock of Seagulls haircut, or at least something blue & punk when I had the chance (as in before I was old enough to get a job). 

Star Wars ruled, Indiana Jones was the man, Gremlins weren't just a car (my gran was traumatized after taking me to see that flick, ahhh the microwave scene). I even have a ringtone from the Breakfast Club on my phone (Judd Nelson used to be *so* rad).


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 9, 2008)

> I truly regret not trying out the Flock of Seagulls haircut


 
OMG...went there and did that...thank god I do not have any pictures of it. 

I find it troubling that nobody has mentioned "Fast Times at Ridgemont High". Kinda strange how "that" section of tape (yes, I said _tape_) developed a particularly bad tracking problem.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 9, 2008)

HAHA I remember the 80's.. Punky Bruester, Indiana Jones (can't wait for the new one to come out!!) My Little Pony, Strawberry Shortcake and Rainbow Bright... lol, Oh now don't forget Sheena, and Pippy Long stockings.. lmao My gosh how my parents hated those shows. lmao!! 
I too did the big hair, or did as much as my mom would allow. And the layered denim skirts and I too had a jumpsuit or two, with what looked like postage stamps on it lmao!

Hertz, that first picture, was the same year that I was born!!! lmao!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 9, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> .....ahhh the microwave scene........


Speaking of microwaves....  We went with my parents to the furniture/appliance store for our first microwave.  The salesman came over and asked the required, "Can I help you?"  Dad said, sure, we are here for our microwave.  He took our name, started leafing through all the order forms.  Dad waited and let him search everywhere for the order form.  Finally, the salesman said that he couldn't find an order anywhere, are we sure we ordered one.  Dad said, "No, we didn't order one, but my kids say we are the only ones in the world who don't have a microwave, so I just assume you only have one left and it is ours."

And remote control for a TV?  My brother and I nearly had to threaten to kill ourselves for Mom to buy a TV with a remote when the old TV was hit with a powersurge and broke.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Hertz, that first picture, was the same year that I was born!!! lmao!



I'm pretty sure that I'm not your father...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 10, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm not your father...



But then again, you never really know!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Pippy Long stockings..



But Pippi Långstrump was in the early 70ies I think.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 10, 2008)

Alrighty, this is my 80s shot. We were your typical Bon Jovi, gonna rule the metal world. :lmao::lmao::lmao: If ya wanna know which one is me.... Im the skinny one on the left. :lmao::lmao: Im so glad I got ugly and let my hair grow.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> But Pippi Långstrump was in the early 70ies I think.


 

The movie from when I was a kid was the New adventures of Pippy long stockings.. 1988. 

Yeah Hertz I am pretty sure you aren't my dad... lol


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Alrighty, this is my 80s shot. We were your typical Bon Jovi, gonna rule the metal world. :lmao::lmao::lmao: If ya wanna know which one is me.... Im the skinny one on the left. :lmao::lmao: Im so glad I got ugly and let my hair grow.


I'm sure you're happy you didn't decide to wear the leopard print tights, the crop top, the chest revealing tiger vest, or the pirate look that day!!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I'm sure you're happy you didn't decide to wear the leopard print tights, the crop top, the chest revealing tiger vest, or the pirate look that day!!


 

LMAO I second that motion!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> LMAO I second that motion!



Though it _was_ pink...


----------



## Chiller (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> LMAO I second that motion!


 
Im just glad I played drums and nobody could see me.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2008)

I only found a very few pics of me from the '80s. The first one is around 85...with the permed hair. And the second is around '87...note the big shoulder pads, a la 'Dynasty'. And even more cringeworthy, the old turntable with (*gasp*) an 8 track player in it. 



 [The young'uns on the forum will have to google those words to figure out what I'm talking about, I'm sure   ]




.......


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 10, 2008)

I've alwasy been a fashion misfit, even more so in the 80's. No long hair (longer than now for sure, but nothing to be ashamed of... no topsiders... always wore socks.
Just a couple of jeans, and a t-shirt. The only fashionable accent were Nike shoes... they were not on sale over here back then, my dad visited the US regularly and bough them for me.
Me and my friends listened to Talking Heads, The Police and Simple Minds and people would look at us weird.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 10, 2008)

Chiller said:


>


This is Spin¨al Tap!!!!!!!!!!!

You actually look quite normal in that shot... compared to the rest


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 10, 2008)

Anty those are soooo not blackmail material! 
You look very lovely in both.  Hairstyles aside, you look very much the same as  the photo you posted in self-ports.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> The movie from when I was a kid was the New adventures of Pippy long stockings.. 1988.



Ah, ok, I see, that was an American remake then! Never seen it though, but looked it up now


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it was a remake.. I have seen the older ones too.. I was a pippy longstocking fan.. I even watched it in one of my high school classes... lol


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

well alot of the pop culture 80's trappings were terrible... the hair, flourescent colors, etc. but some of the visual art and graphic design was cool and is back in style. and if you hang around brooklyn you'll see girls are able to get away with wearing some 80's vintage stuff combined with modern clothes. mostly its ironic but it still looks ok if its done well.

but my 80's was the punk/hardcore scene. black clothes. combat boots. band tshirts. hitting skate spots with friends. the music in this culture was and still is great. fun times. and i'm still heavily involved in the punk scene now. nuthin but love for the 80's.

now the 90's... was actually THEE cultural cul de sac!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2008)

Er... punk was mid-70's actually. I remember it well. Or did it really take that long to get to the US :mrgreen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punk_rock


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

haha no you did NOT just wiki me "punk". damn!!

i don't know man... the proto no wave scene jammers of nyc may have your euro/brit punks beat by a few years! and don't forget about the ramones who predate the pistols. but imo throbbing gristle outPUNKED everyone by '75 haha!!

btw i wanted to say, i don't know you... but you are the Man for rocking the white pants/pink sox... that rules! i had some skinny ties that i'm thinking about trying to work back into my business dress haha.


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

in all seriousness, my punk scene was the 80's... just because that's when i was a teen. and in america it had mutated into Hardcore... minor threat, bad brains, void, poison idea... so true, i was going thru the "2nd wave" in my formative years.

and "punk's not dead"

at least my bandmates aren't aware of that haha

really, that music will never end... young kids will always dig it and make it their own. which is so cool.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2008)

I shared a house in London with two hardcore punks in '75. Saw a few bands too (my ex was in the same year at Fashion College as the girl who designed the stage clothes for the Clash and Chrissy Hynde used to frequent the College too... you met such interesting people in London in the 70's..)


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

man i'm jealous! if i had a time machine, i'd go back to 1979/80 uk and see the first few performances of PiL... or maybe wire or joy division... etc etc


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I only found a very few pics of me from the '80s. The first one is around 85...with the permed hair. And the second is around '87...note the big shoulder pads, a la 'Dynasty'.


 
You haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 12, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> You haven't changed a bit.


OMG, you mean I had wrinkles and crowsfeet back then too?? 








:lmao:




(Thanks for the compliment, GK! Sweet of you to say so)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 12, 2008)

You don't think he was trying to tell you to buy a new dress?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

Anty! 

Those are COOL pics! 
Look, I had the same "broad shoulders" ... (you suggested I repost this photo into here):
1987






And Alex-hair! 
But the most ridiculous is the size of my glasses! :shock:


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 17, 2008)

I grew up in the 80's as well and went thru a bunch of different phases including the Don Johnson look with pink tie to the Adidas track suit whilst break dancing and the parachute pants to the B-Boy pompadour hair.....Now that I think about it...the only thing I'd like to bring back are all the great 80's TV shows and cartoons.


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 19, 2008)

To me the late 60's and early 70's had much better music than the 80's. Clapton, Led Zeppelin, Nuggent, Santana, Deep Purple, Doors, Who, Guess Who, still rule even today. Nothing since on any large scale compares.


----------

